# "ASRock Restart to UEFI"



## motdaugrnds

This little icon landed on my desktop when I started up my new computer. I've run a google on it and yet cannot find information about it. Can someone point me to where it is actually talked about? I have no idea what it is suppose to do; so hesitate to go ahead and install the "AsrRuefi.exe" file.


----------



## Nevada

The UEFI is similar in function to the CMOS, but can handle video drivers and more detailed settings. One difference is that CMOS can only be entered at boot time but UEFI can be accessed through the operating system, Windows in your case.

Normally that error indicates that the system time has been reset.


----------



## motdaugrnds

I always appreciate what you say Nevada. I just have no idea sometimes what it means. I do not know what the function of a CMOS is so I do not know how this UEFI is similar. What does it actually do? In layman's terms please. And is it something I should allow to make changes on my PC?


----------



## Nevada

motdaugrnds said:


> I always appreciate what you say Nevada. I just have no idea sometimes what it means. I do not know what the function of a CMOS is so I do not know how this UEFI is similar. What does it actually do? In layman's terms please. And is it something I should allow to make changes on my PC?


The CMOS is where the BIOS is found. That's the Basic Integrated Operating System. That holds the fundamental settings for the computer. It has system time, basic hardware settings and the like. You can enable & disable a lot of things at boot, such as numlock.

You don't usually need to look at the fundamental settings, but after a system battery failure you probably need to take a look.


----------



## motdaugrnds

I did discover the clock on this monitor was set for western zone and I'm in eastern zone; so I did change it.

So, Nevada, are you saying it is good to go ahead and install that "AsrRuefi.exe" file?
Is that where the "sound" is located? (I'm finding the sound on this new computer is so low I can hardly hear anything and would like to increase the volume.)


----------



## Bearfootfarm

motdaugrnds said:


> I always appreciate what you say Nevada. I just have no idea sometimes what it means.


That would make an excellent signature. 
I almost always wonder what he means.


----------

